# Met on Demand Subscription?



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I was threatening to subscribe to this, but being retired now I do have to watch my spending rather more closely than I used to ... even though the wolves are not at the door. They offer a 7-day free trial but apparently if you take it, you are compelled to subscribe to their monthly plan which costs quite a bit more than the annual subscription of $99. After an unproductive Chat session with an unhelpful Met contract employee, I decided to ask around here.

Does anyone here subscribe to this? Particularly those using a Macintosh and Bose speakers with Firefox, I'd like to hear of your experience with it. Is it worth it? I know there are a lot of archived CD performances, but I'm more interested in the video productions at least to start ... especially the 2008 Robert LePage production of Berlioz's La Damnation de Faust with John Relyea as a top-notch, sinister Mephistopheles, Susan Graham as Marguerite, and Marcello Giordani as Faust. I never forgot this performance, spectacular in every way, but it has never debuted on DVD. (I even asked for it specifically in the Met store when I was there in September for the Norma season-opener.)

So. What say you? Is it worth the $99/year, considering all the free performances that are available on YouTube and many other outlets?

TIA for your opinions, Dear Reader.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barelytenor said:


> I was threatening to subscribe to this, but being retired now I do have to watch my spending rather more closely than I used to ... even though the wolves are not at the door. They offer a 7-day free trial but apparently if you take it, you are compelled to subscribe to their monthly plan which costs quite a bit more than the annual subscription of $99. After an unproductive Chat session with an unhelpful Met contract employee, I decided to ask around here.
> 
> Does anyone here subscribe to this? Particularly those using a Macintosh and Bose speakers with Firefox, I'd like to hear of your experience with it. Is it worth it? I know there are a lot of archived CD performances, but I'm more interested in the video productions at least to start ... especially the 2008 Robert LePage production of Berlioz's La Damnation de Faust with John Relyea as a top-notch, sinister Mephistopheles, Susan Graham as Marguerite, and Marcello Giordani as Faust. I never forgot this performance, spectacular in every way, but it has never debuted on DVD. (I even asked for it specifically in the Met store when I was there in September for the Norma season-opener.)
> 
> ...


I would say not. I prefer to watch the broadcasts on the big screen


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I know for sure fellow member Scopitone at one time had a subscription, perhaps he can tell you more.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> I was threatening to subscribe to this, but being retired now I do have to watch my spending rather more closely than I used to ... even though the wolves are not at the door. They offer a 7-day free trial but apparently if you take it, you are compelled to subscribe to their monthly plan which costs quite a bit more than the annual subscription of $99. After an unproductive Chat session with an unhelpful Met contract employee, I decided to ask around here.
> 
> Does anyone here subscribe to this? Particularly those using a Macintosh and Bose speakers with Firefox, I'd like to hear of your experience with it. Is it worth it? I know there are a lot of archived CD performances, but I'm more interested in the video productions at least to start ... especially the 2008 Robert LePage production of Berlioz's La Damnation de Faust with John Relyea as a top-notch, sinister Mephistopheles, Susan Graham as Marguerite, and Marcello Giordani as Faust. I never forgot this performance, spectacular in every way, but it has never debuted on DVD. (I even asked for it specifically in the Met store when I was there in September for the Norma season-opener.)
> 
> ...


Warm Greetings, George! I have an annual subscription to Met on Demand. You will be able to decide for yourself with the seven-day trial; you have some incorrect information about the cost and how the trial membership works--I did just check the information to make sure it hadn't changed since I joined.

1. You are NOT obligated to pay any fee if you cancel the 7-day trial before the seven day ends. Yes, you do have to supply a credit card number in case you do not cancel, but it won't be charged if you cancel on the fifth or six day. If you don't like it enough to subscribe you just go to the "Account Management" section when you log-in and then click the cancel option.

2. The $99 annual rate is ONLY for Opera Guild members who contribute at the $150/year level or more. If you are a not an Opera Guild member the cost will be $149/year or $14.99 per month.

I don't trust my experience enough to advise you about the quality of sound, etc.. , but if you have any additional questions feel free to send me a PM. You have nothing to lose by trying it for 5 days and then cancelling.

All the Best,

Josefina


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

If you are a passionate opera lover and are home-bound and cannot get out to see the HD's in your area, it might well be worth it.
Otherwise, many of these HD's come up on TV in the summertime anyway.
Also, you-tube presents visual productions for free.
If you really need to watch your pennies I would say you can likely view many of these things on You-tube.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

In lieu of a monthly subscription, they use to offer a plan of single performances for $5.00. Anyone know if they still offer that? If you watch 1 per month, that would only add up to $60.00 per year.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> So. What say you? Is it worth the $99/year, considering all the free performances that are available on YouTube and many other outlets?


There are samples from nine different operas on the Met On Demand website. That should give you some idea of the quality of the video and sound through your computer and speakers. I think that you will find the quality far exceeds most of what is avaiable on Youtube. If you are looking for free operas in better quality than Youtube, https://operavision.eu/en is another place to look.

I am in my second year of a subscription and, overall, I am very happy with it. I ususally stream the opera to my TV and stereo using Apple TV. I also watch some on my iPad using good quality headphones while my wife sleeps nearby. Either method works well for me. (I also have a Mac with Bose speakers but my office chair is not comfortable for lenghty wathching) I also attend the Met simulcasts on the big screen and have season tickets to the Seattle Opera this year. Met On Demand is simply an easy way to see opera any time that I choose.

I will say that all of the advice from other members above is also true. Only you can decide if it will all work for you.


----------

